# Best anti-Gun Control Posters...



## 007

And my personal favorite...


----------



## Dr Grump

Nice fearmongerings posts. The second to last one is a bit of a laugh...some of them are quite funny tho'...


----------



## 007

Dr Grump said:


> Nice fearmongerings posts. The second to last one is a bit of a laugh...some of them are quite funny tho'...



"Fear mongering"...  ... nice spin, and I'm glad I was able to amuse you.


----------



## KittenKoder

While the ads are over the top, environut, anti-smoking, etc. ads are just as bad. You get what you give, so go ahead control freaks, keep using your propaganda ... the rest of us will just have to take a lesson from you ...

BTW, I like the ads PR, thanks.


----------



## KittenKoder

Seriously, this is better than those:
Is Brazil&#039;s anti-smoking campaign too harsh? // Current

Or this one?






Funny how much like our enemies we keep becoming.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


>


 
That man and lady look pretty fearsome.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


>


 
Why does that girl look like she is contemplating suicide?


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


>


 
That gun looks like it would be a very useful weapon to use in a small space, like a bedroom.  And it probably fits comfortably beneath a pillow for easy access.


----------



## 007

KittenKoder said:


> While the ads are over the top, environut, anti-smoking, etc. ads are just as bad. You get what you give, so go ahead control freaks, keep using your propaganda ... the rest of us will just have to take a lesson from you ...
> 
> BTW, I like the ads PR, thanks.



I think they're poignant, and I like the cigarette ad.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


>


 
Is this how typical gun owners dress?

They do realize that camoflaged gear makes them _stand out_ in their suburban neighborhood.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


>


 
Does this mean that I am a slave?


----------



## 007

xotoxi said:


> Does this mean that I am a slave?


Only you can answer that.


----------



## KittenKoder

Feeling more like a slave every year ...


----------



## Missourian

.
.
When the resolution of enslaving America was formed in Great Britain, the British Parliament was advised by an artful man, who was governor of Pennsylvania, to disarm the people; that it was the best and most effectual way to enslave them; but that they should not do it openly, but weaken them, and let them sink gradually. . . . 
*-George Mason*.​.
.
The Constitution of most of our states (and of the United States) assert that all power is inherent in the people; that they may exercise it by themselves;... that it is their right and duty to be at all times armed and that they are entitled to freedom of person, freedom of religion, freedom of property, and freedom of press.
- Thomas Jefferson​.
.
.
_And that the said Constitution be never construed to authorize Congress to infringe the just liberty of the press, or the rights of conscience; or to prevent the people of the United States, who are peaceable citizens, from keeping their own arms._
_- Samuel Adams_​.
.
.
"A free people ought not only to be armed and disciplined but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government." 
--George Washington​.
.
.
No freeman shall ever be debarred the use of arms. 
- Thomas Jefferson​.
.
.
Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed; as they are in almost every kingdom of Europe. The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword; because the whole body of the people are armed, and constitute a force superior to any bands of regular troops that can be, on any pretense, raised in the United States.
-Noah Webster​.
.
.
.
Arms like laws discourage and keep the invader and the plunderer in awe, and preserve order in the world as well as property. The balance of power is the scale of peace. The same balance would be preserved were all the world destitute of arms, for all would be alike; but since some will not others dare not lay them aside.
- Thomas Paine​.
.
.
.
Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the outcome of the vote.
-Benjamin Franklin ​.
.
.
.
Americans have the right and advantage of being armed - unlike the citizens of other countries whose governments are afraid to trust the people with arms. 
- James Madison ​.
.
.
.
"The best we can hope for concerning the people at large is that they be properly armed." 
-- Alexander Hamilton ​.
.
.
.
Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who comes near that precious jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. When you give up that force, you are ruined. 
- Patrick Henry​


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I am a slave?
> 
> 
> 
> Only you can answer that.
Click to expand...

 
Well...I don't own a gun.

I guess that doesn't make me a slave.  It just means that I'm not cool.


----------



## Missourian

Pale Rider said:


>


 

*"When seconds count, the police are only minutes away."*


----------



## 007

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I am a slave?
> 
> 
> 
> Only you can answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...I don't own a gun.
> 
> I guess that doesn't make me a slave.  It just means that I'm not cool.
Click to expand...


Aren't you being a little hard on yourself? ...


----------



## 007

KittenKoder said:


> Feeling more like a slave every year ...



I do too, and the last 100 days have been especially rough...


----------



## JBeukema

xotoxi said:


> don't own a gun.





> I'm not cool.



\While both true, the two are mostly unrelated


----------



## WillowTree

Pale Rider said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fearmongerings posts. The second to last one is a bit of a laugh...some of them are quite funny tho'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fear mongering"...  ... nice spin, and I'm glad I was able to amuse you.
Click to expand...




"fear mongering" a favorite "tool" of the left.. they can stuff it.. Nothing but truth.. we have a right to be armed..


----------



## 007

WillowTree said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fearmongerings posts. The second to last one is a bit of a laugh...some of them are quite funny tho'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fear mongering"...  ... nice spin, and I'm glad I was able to amuse you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "fear mongering" a favorite "tool" of the left.. they can stuff it.. Nothing but truth.. we have a right to be armed..
Click to expand...

Hey, when a lib doesn't have anything to say that's relevant, they just open the ole liberal tactic handbook and pick some buzz word to throw out there...


----------



## We Are They

Pale Rider said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling more like a slave every year ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do too, and the last 100 days have been especially rough...
Click to expand...


Pale, you sound like you're pro-no blacks outside of the plantation. Or you just partial to retard Texans?


----------



## Shogun

Whats the one poster with the gal holding the gun with a caption something to the effect of "more protection than a whiny liberal male"?

that is my favorite.


----------



## editec

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Number of USA gun related deaths in 2006: **[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30,896[/FONT]*
*source*

I'm not really convinced that the guns that most people have for home protection actually make them much safer.

But I am certainly convinced that having  those guns makes those people feel safer.














[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## We Are They

Americans need guns cuz you live in a country of frustrated homophobic retards.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pale Rider said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fearmongerings posts. The second to last one is a bit of a laugh...some of them are quite funny tho'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fear mongering"...  ... nice spin, and I'm glad I was able to amuse you.
Click to expand...


	1738 Cesare, Marquis of Beccaria or Cesare, marchese di Beccaria-Bonesana (March 11, 1738  November 28, 1794) was an Italian philosopher and politician best known for his treatise On Crimes and Punishments (1764),a founding work in the field of criminology. He wrote the following:

	"Laws that forbid the carrying of arms . . . disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes . . . Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man."


----------



## Citizen

editec said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Number of USA gun related deaths in 2006: **[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30,896[/FONT]*
> *source*
> 
> I'm not really convinced that the guns that most people have for home protection actually make them much safer.
> 
> But I am certainly convinced that having  those guns makes those people feel safer.
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT]



According to you site, 16,883 of those deaths were suicide, which would have occured by some other method if a firearm was not available.

Also, 360 of the firearm deaths were due to legal intetrvention.

IMHO, you seem to overlook the thousands of times per year that firearms are used to prevent violent crime, most times without a shot being fired.

WE all have a common law right to self defence, and a firearm is clearly the best method of self defense


----------



## Citizen

We Are They said:


> Americans need guns cuz you live in a country of frustrated homophobic retards.



Or because of poeple that believe your statement is true.


----------



## strollingbones

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gun looks like it would be a very useful weapon to use in a small space, like a bedroom.  And it probably fits comfortably beneath a pillow for easy access.
Click to expand...


only an idiot puts a loaded gun under their head....hello....i have a pump...the sound of that bitch being loaded is enough to deter most....if not anything in the room with me dies....its the best weapon of choice for a woman...even if you are shaking like a dog shitting peach pits...alll you have to do is aim and fire...practice with it....it has a good kick to it.... saw off and its illegal but i will deal with that issue when needed..my other gun a 22 for vermin...i make up for the lack of firepower by simply using hollow points...then i have a single shot shot gun...for the hell of it...my son took his wingmaster....

my father has a pretty good size gun collection.  my mother pays someone once a year to come in and clean all restore them all.   my son was all cofident he would get them..ooopsie.....they are mine.....

all collectables....he was all big and bad about her mistake of leaving him the land she promised me...till i informed him all collectables means the gun collection...suddenly he is willing to sell the land to me for one dollar.  but i was crass  and pointed out to the vulture that the land nor the collections are his or mine..they are my mothers


----------



## strollingbones

o bullshit i am a liberal my person checks are the colt handgun series....not only do i own gun but i fully support the 2nd adm and i think the ussc does to.


----------



## 007

We Are They said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling more like a slave every year ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do too, and the last 100 days have been especially rough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pale, you sound like you're pro-no blacks outside of the plantation. Or you just partial to retard Texans?
Click to expand...


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> o bullshit i am a liberal my person checks are the colt handgun series....not only do i own gun but i fully support the 2nd adm and i think the ussc does to.



Here's some nice pistols bones... Uberti Single-Action 1873 Cattleman


----------



## JBeukema

Only the victims obey gun laws...


----------



## 007

JBeukema said:


> Only the victims obey gun laws...



And to think I had to ding ya earlier today for being a maggot...


----------

